# Taxes



## SarahZ (Jan 26, 2013)

FYI - TurboTax gives you 11 points per $1. Just a heads up. 

I got my W2 today and remembered just in the nick of time. I use TurboTax every year, so I had it bookmarked. I cleared the cache and went through the AGR portal instead.

I usually have them withdraw the money from my refund. I assume the points will only post if I pay with my debit/credit card instead?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 26, 2013)

Qualify I don't know, but I believe so. I always go thru AGR, pay by credit card and have the refund direct deposited into my checking account a week or so later! :excl:

My return is simple enough to qualify for the free filing. However, my BIL has an LLC so I must buy a program to complete it. Easiest 1,000 AGR points I earned!

Also note that H&R Block also sells tax programs (also 11/$ IIRC) and is also in the AGR Points for Shopping portal.


----------



## SP&S (Jan 27, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Also note that H&R Block also sells tax programs (also 11/$ IIRC) and is also in the AGR Points for Shopping portal.


I swore off TurboTax years ago back when they were installing malware along with their program and have used Block ever since. Where did you find H&R Block in AGR? I don't see them and I'd like to get the points.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't see H&R Block. I tried a search, and when that didn't work, I went to "Financial Services". TurboTax is in there, but not H&R Block.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 27, 2013)

For what it is worth, I think Turbo Tax sells a good product.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 27, 2013)

I apologize for the incorrect information!  H&R Block used to be participating, but I guess is no longer. However, you can still buy a hard copy of their software at stores like Office Depot, Office Max, Sam's Club and other stores to earn AGR points. :excl:


----------



## amamba (Jan 27, 2013)

SP&S said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Also note that H&R Block also sells tax programs (also 11/$ IIRC) and is also in the AGR Points for Shopping portal.
> ...


Funny, I swore off H&R Block when they had the incorrect tax tables online about 8 or 9 years ago and were charging me the wrong amount of tax for my AGI. YMMV.

But if you do the online version I am not seeing how you are going to get malware. You aren't installing anything when you use the online version.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 27, 2013)

pennyk said:


> For what it is worth, I think Turbo Tax sells a good product.


*I suggest we all send our tax information to Penny and let her Turbo our Taxes!!*


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 27, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > For what it is worth, I think Turbo Tax sells a good product.
> ...


But does Penny give AGR points? :blush:


----------



## JayPea (Jan 27, 2013)

I use the free version of TurboTax as I can file the 1040EZ Form. I usually take advantage of any opportunity I can to earn points but make an exception in this case. I don't want to spend the money on Turbo Tax upgrades, especially since I pay in a small amount any way.


----------



## HoosierStater (Jan 27, 2013)

While the TurboTax free version works for Federal taxes, it's not available for state taxes, so that should be a way of earning a few points.


----------



## JayPea (Jan 27, 2013)

In my case, here in the great state of Washington, we don't have a state income tax. They just tax everything else they can find to tax.


----------



## SP&S (Jan 27, 2013)

pennyk said:


> For what it is worth, I think Turbo Tax sells a good product.


Indeed, there is nothing wrong with their current product, I just switched to Block after the 2002 c-dilla incident and haven't seen a reason to switch back.



the_traveler said:


> I apologize for the incorrect information!  H&R Block used to be participating, but I guess is no longer. However, you can still buy a hard copy of their software at stores like Office Depot, Office Max, Sam's Club and other stores to earn AGR points. :excl:


I was just hoping you had stumbled into something I missed. Perhaps you'll find a way to deduct the cost of the penthouse as a business expense


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 27, 2013)

And all the caviar and filet mignon is a business dinner write off also!


----------



## HoosierStater (Jan 27, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> And all the caviar and filet mignon is a business dinner write off also!


As a grad student, I can't afford it even if It is for business!


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 27, 2013)

I use TurboTax to do my federal (free) and then state (an extra $12 or so). They take the fee for the state refund out of my federal refund. 

I used to use H&R Block, but I get a discount on TurboTax through State Farm's bank.


----------



## jebr (Feb 2, 2013)

For those who don't know, TurboTax also offers a program where you can get free state e-filing (about 20 states are included in the program) along with free federal e-filing, though the conditions are more limited than with their standard product.

http://turbotax.intuit.com/taxfreedom/index.jsp

Been using it for a few years now (being a college student, I make so little that I fall into their guidelines!)


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 2, 2013)

I too as a former federal retiree. Now if I was a former Congressman or President, it would be different. But as a peon worker, you get little.


----------

